# Slash



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

9/21 Hamilton, ON - Hamilton Place Theatre
9/23 Toronto, ON - Sound Academy
9/24 Montreal, QC - Metropolis
10/9 Calgary, AB - Grey Eagle Resort and Casino
10/10 Edmonton, AB - Northern Alberta Jubillee Auditorium
10/12 Vancouver, BC - Queen Elizabeth Theatre

SLASH: FEATURING MYLES KENNEDY AND THE CONSPIRATORS
Slash (Guitar)
Myles Kennedy (Vocals) 
Todd Kerns (Bass & Vocals)
Brent Fitz (Drums)
Frank Sidoris (Guitar & Vocals)


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Why does Ottawa always get passed over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Forget Ottawa................but Saskatoon? Sheesh.

Regards,


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

2 for the Edmonton show, please and thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Why does Ottawa always get passed over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said it before: Ottawa blows its concert load on Bluesfest every year. No one thinks it's worth it outside of that two week window to veer off the 401.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

fretboard said:


> 9/21 Hamilton, ON - Hamilton Place Theatre
> 9/23 Toronto, ON - Sound Academy
> 9/24 Montreal, QC - Metropolis
> 10/9 Calgary, AB - Grey Eagle Resort and Casino
> ...


Thoroughly enjoyed the show last night in Edmonton as there were plenty of tasty riffs and some pretty decent vocals out of Kennedy and even Kerns who sung for two songs including Welcome To The Jungle and the Saskatchewan boy killed it! The drummer is another good Canadian boy from Winnipeg.

Slash was phenomenal. I haven't seen him since the early 90's during the GNR days and back then he pretty much stood still and minded his own business. Not anymore, he was all over the stage and had plenty of charisma to go along with all of the sweet riffs I grew up with. He also sported not one, but two, double necked guitars...LOL!!

Highlights for me were Mr. Brownstone where he was rocking the "wah-wah" pedal a la Jimi Hendrix and then Rocket Queen where he solo'd for probably 15 minutes...just ridiculous.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My daughter was at the show, 3rd row on the floor and said the mix was so bad she didn't hear much of anything. Said she could sometimes hear live vocals off the stage more than the PA mix.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> My daughter was at the show, 3rd row on the floor and said the mix was so bad she didn't hear much of anything. Said she could sometimes hear live vocals off the stage more than the PA mix.


We were in the first row of the balcony so maybe the acoustics were better for us up there because everything sounded great for us.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Why does Ottawa always get passed over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


because we have shitty promoters


----------

